# Round Oak Double Burner



## begreen (Feb 18, 2011)

We spent the weekend at a great inn near Portland. In the distillery bar, they had a nice old Round Oak steadily warming up the place. This was the model X B 100. State of the art for around 1915. It looks and works almost as good as they day it was made, nearly a century ago.


----------



## webbie (Feb 18, 2011)

neat.
I'll put it in the folder for next time I update the picture gallery page(s).


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, what a gorgeous old stove. BG, what size chimney connector is that?  It looks like only about 4 in.  And what are all the pipes above it?  They look like sprinkler pipes.


----------



## begreen (Feb 19, 2011)

It's a big stove, the pipe looked to be 6". The bartender was running it with the ashpan door open, but she was too cute to criticize. The pipes are part of the whimsy of the place. There are several places where they take off of a pipe theme. I'm guessing they pulled out miles of piping when the place was renovated in the early nineties.  Here's a further back shot of the wild plumbing art. And here's an arbor that would delight any plumber.

http://www.mcmenamins.com/54-edgefield-home


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for additional pics.  Really neat place.  I noticed the ash pan door open but hoped they were just getting it going.  I was really surprised to see the picture because I would not have expected the codes to allow a wood burning stove in a place of assembly.  Just for the record, I love it!


----------

